# Páscoa muito fria



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 22:50)

Vejam esta noticia e os respectivos comentários, parece que os frigorificos estão a começar a ganhar muitos adeptos. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=544088&in_page_id=1770


----------



## dgstorm (25 Mar 2008 às 23:07)

Ca pra mim a corrente do atlantico ta a parar !


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2008 às 00:27)

O autor desse artigo esqueceu-se que a Páscoa não é todos os anos no mesmo dia, em alguns pode até calhar perto de Maio. Para mim estes episódios de frio em Março são completamente normais, o sol já aquece mas o ártico por esta altura continua com muito frio acumulado. O que é anormal é só agora Londres ver neve pela primeira vez neste inverno. Quando acabar o mês vemos as anomalias, que, sejam as que forem, não vão compensar este inverno que atravessamos.

PS: Em minha casa, anomalia de +0,2ºC até ao dia 25


----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 10:19)

Fil disse:


> O autor desse artigo esqueceu-se que a Páscoa não é todos os anos no mesmo dia, em alguns pode até calhar perto de Maio. Para mim estes episódios de frio em Março são completamente normais, o sol já aquece mas o ártico por esta altura continua com muito frio acumulado. O que é anormal é só agora Londres ver neve pela primeira vez neste inverno. Quando acabar o mês vemos as anomalias, que, sejam as que forem, não vão compensar este inverno que atravessamos.
> 
> PS: Em minha casa, anomalia de +0,2ºC até ao dia 25



O autor deste artigo esqueceu-se de pormenores tão importantes, como todos os autores pro-aquecimento, se esquecem de pormenores importantissimos.


----------

